# GPS Store



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Anybody done business? Good? Bad? Thanks for any history


----------



## Stevo1951 (Apr 2, 2021)

eightwt said:


> Anybody done business? Good? Bad? Thanks for any history


I bought a Lowrance TI2 12” from them last year. Accurate information on availability and prompt shipping


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Good


----------

